# [Q] Kernel compiled in Ubuntu 12.04 fails to boot



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

So i havent worked on a kernel in a while and decided id start workin on one again. Well I recently updated to 12.04 lts and no changes to my old source I just did a test compile and it wont boot. Same toochain, source, ramdisk, etc. 

Is there some sort of issue with compiling on 12.04?

Even redownloaded the source from my github and tried the toolchain recommended by samsung, and i still get nuthin. Just trying to compile a 2.2 kernel for the vibrant. No source i download works am i missing something?

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]does ANYONE have any ideas? I dont care who you are just something! I been at this for a freakin week and cant figure it out, xda thread got no answer but plenty of views........i've changed nuthing but the OS and i really dont want to have to redo my entire setup because it is such a huge pain[/background]


----------



## warriorforgod (Nov 10, 2011)

What version of gcc are you compiling with? By default 12.04 comes with gcc 4.6 which seems to have issues. I ended up removing it and installing gcc 4.4.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't use the latest gcc or g++ ever (or if you do, be aware of it not always working). On Android, more than often, it has issues. Debian at least lets you have multiple compilers installed at the same time (ubuntu may, but never checked). I had an issue compiling with 4.7 on Debian the other week and then switched back to 4.6 on there and it was fine. This was for the source though. A kernel I would go with what was recommended above with 4.4.


----------

